# Viridian Green X5L Generation 2 pistol laser/light



## HIDblue (Jan 26, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Viridian Green X5L Gen 2 laser/light combo? I've always been interested in Viridian Green, but their previous laser housing was too bulky and cumbersome. Looks like their new offering looks to be about the size of a regular pistol weapon light but with the added benefit of a green laser. 

I've seen some youtube vids about it, but there has been talk about some QC issues. Hard to tell, it's actually pretty hard to find a store that actually has them in stock right now. I called a bunch of different stores and they told me that they don't even know when they'll get them back in stock. 

Anyone have one? Opinions?


----------



## Teslanium (Feb 22, 2012)

You might want to reconsider using a green laser for aiming purposes except during daylight hours as it is very easy to follow that green beam back to the source in dim/dark/night conditions; if all you're doing is target practice a green laser is fine. 

fyi, R.


----------



## needle (Mar 20, 2012)

"easy to follow that green beam back to the source in dim/dark/night conditions"
That's true, - the red lasers usually don't show-up unless there's media floating in the air - dust, pollen rain, etc, [or it's so pitch black you can't see your own hand infront of your face]... And maybe this isn't a consideration for you, especially if the piece is for duty or self-defense/home use, but that green beam doesn't show up too well outside on foliage. Green on green ?
Also, don't know where you live, but there is always one gun shop or store in every location that has a rep for servicing and catering to police more then the others. That's the shop to call and ask if something is a toy or a serious tool, before you buy. They usually have the no-non-sense answers.
Just a thought.


----------



## janx (Apr 18, 2012)

I have the Viridian C5L on my FNH Five-Seven and love it, but I do take it off sometimes if I carry it. During daylight, from my experience, even the best red lasers don't show up well in several conditions. If the sun is out at all you can't see my older Unimax in red, but the C5L shows up during daylight anywhere so far, even grass and stuff that is green. I agree with being able to follow it back easier than red, but in a self defense situation I like a light w/ open sights much better at night and just plain 'ole open sights during the day. Take care man.


----------



## CajunJosh (Jun 17, 2012)

I just purchased a X5L Gen 2 for my mossberg 930. I'll try and post back after it's had a little torture testing, which it's sure to get strapped to the bottom of the shotgun.


----------



## precisionworks (Aug 18, 2012)

I know that the eye can more easily see green than red but I have no trouble see the red dot from any of my Crimson Trace lasers (5mw). Even at high noon on a cloudless day it's easy to pick up.

OTOH green is the rage today & I'd have a few if the price point was lower. 



> it is very easy to follow that green beam back to the source in dim/dark/night conditions


Not so much if you activate laser, fire, kill laser. On time is only the few seconds it takes to let the magic dot center on the target


----------



## precisionworks (Sep 10, 2012)

Found a local gun shop that carries the Viridian Green X5L Gen 2. They've had "a few" returned for warranty issues. This thread on Amazon has mixed reviews: http://www.amazon.com/Viridian-Green-Laser-Sights-Sub-Compact/product-reviews/B003UHZHEO

I'd love to try one out & would order from Amazon even if the price is $20 higher than some other sellers. Their return-exchange-refund policy is the best & easiest on the web.


----------



## Overtoad (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm holding out for the X400gn by Surefire.


----------

